# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам универсальный объектив Canon EFS 17-85

## Ankvin

Объектив в идеальном состоянии. Пыли под линзами нет, царапин и потёртостей тоже. Особо не использовался, с камерой отснял примерно тысячу кадров, то есть в хорошем состоянии. Такой же объектив в новом состоянии стоит примерно 300$.
Продаю в комплекте с блендой.
Продаю по причине ненадобности.
3200 грн.

----------

